
Does Facebook Make Us Unhappy and Unhealthy? - dawhizkid
http://on.wsj.com/2s9dn3o
======
magicsquare15
There's definitely times Facebook has made me unhappy. If one looks at social
media like a drug, then you have a good analogy. Use in moderation. Cut back
or stop if you see signs of addiction or if it is making you unhappy.

